# canon 7D firmware v2 out soon



## eddlum25 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just wanted to share this amazing update of canon 7d firmware. Watch the video below to find out what's the new firmware will bring. Can't wait for the new firmware coming out in August.

Canon 7D Firmware 2.0.X Update - YouTube

Thank you.


----------



## Dao (Jul 4, 2012)

And the Instruction manual of 7D just updated a week ago.  According to canon rumors, the new manual contains the new features of 7D after the firmware update.


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't wait for this update to drop. Is there an official release date?  I haven't seen one in my researches.


----------



## ChrisB1966 (Jul 12, 2012)

JohnTrav said:


> I can't wait for this update to drop. *Is there an official release date?*  I haven't seen one in my researches.




I called Canon yesterday and they stated that it will be the first week of August.


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 14, 2012)

ChrisB1966 said:
			
		

> I called Canon yesterday and they stated that it will be the first week of August.



Thanks. I'll have to keep my eye out. I can't wait to update. Looks like its going to be a good one.


----------

